# Virtual Sessions and Training >  Save the Date! Two Virtual Programs on Museum Unions (December)

## Beth Nunan

*ECPN-PACA Joint programming on Unionizing (December 2020)*

The Philadelphia Area Conservation Association (PACA) is partnering with the American Institute for Conservations Emerging Conservation Professionals Network (ECPN) to host a two-part virtual program on current unionization movements within cultural institutions (e.g. museums, libraries, historical societies). 

The first program, _Professional Advocacy through Museum Unionization: Organizing 101_, to be held at *5:00 PST/8:00 EST on the 2nd of December,* will explore the who, what, and how of unionizing, featuring Nadia Ghani and Adele Barbuto of the Museum Workers Guild and Lauren Woodring and Nicole Cook, employees at the Philadelphia Museum of Art who are active in the ongoing unionizing efforts. The event will be moderated by Anisha Gupta and Beth Nunan, PACA board members. 

Taking the form of a virtual panel discussion, the second event, _Professional Advocacy through Museum Unionization: A Panel Discussion,_ to be held at *5:00 PST/8:00 EST on the 9th of December,* will discuss the intersection of unionization within the preservation/conservation discipline. The panelists for the second event are Vanessa Hardy, Conservation Technician at the San Francisco Public Library; Courtney Helion, Assistant Conservator at Gawain Weaver Art Conservation; and Michelle C. Smith, Kress Fellow at the University of California Los Angeles Library. Moderators Marie Desrochers and Natalya Swanson, ECPN Digital Platforms Co-Officers, and Kris Cnossen, ECPN Textile Speciality Group Liaison, will frame the discussion with anonymous reflections and questions submitted through this Google form. 

Details about this VIRTUAL PROGRAM are still being finalized - save the date and stay tuned!

This event is FREE for PACA members and colleagues. Want more great content like this? Join PACA or renew your membership today!

----------


## Beth Nunan

*Professional Advocacy through Museum Unionization: Organizing 101*


(FREE PROGRAMS - December 2nd and December 9th 2020)The Philadelphia Area Conservation Association (PACA) is partnering with the American Institute for Conservation’s Emerging Conservation Professionals Network (ECPN) to host a two-part virtual program on current unionization movements within cultural institutions (e.g. museums, libraries, historical societies). The first program, _Professional Advocacy through Museum Unionization: Organizing 101_, held at 5:00 PST/8:00 EST on the 2nd of December, will explore the who, what, and how of unionizing, featuring Nadia Ghani and Adele Barbuto of the Museum Workers Guild and Lauren Woodring and Nicole Cook, employees at the Philadelphia Museum of Art who are active in the ongoing unionizing efforts. The event will be moderated by Anisha Gupta and Beth Nunan, PACA board members. Taking the form of a virtual panel discussion, the second event, _Professional Advocacy through Museum Unionization: A Panel Discussion,_ held at 5:00 PST/8:00 EST on the 9th of December, will discuss the intersection of unionization within the preservation/conservation discipline. The panelists for the second event are Vanessa Hardy, Conservation Technician at the San Francisco Public Library; Courtney Helion, Assistant Conservator at Gawain Weaver Art Conservation; and Michelle C. Smith, Kress Fellow at the University of California Los Angeles Library. Moderators Marie Desrochers and Natalya Swanson, ECPN Digital Platforms Co-Officers, and Kris Cnossen, ECPN Textile Speciality Group Liaison, will frame the discussion with anonymous reflections and questions submitted through this Google form. This event will be Live Streamed on the PACA YouTube Channel - see you there!




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgz...Fp1Zc_Q/videos

----------

